# Lifestyles & Discussion > Science & Technology >  Heterosexual Electrode

## Dickens

Weird things are going on in science.

A Purdue professor studies "heterosexual phosphorene waveguide."

A Cornell dean reviews "heterosexual design of solid electrolyte interphase."

http://ecclesiastes911.net/heterosexual_electrode/

----------


## acptulsa

Weird things generally do go on in science, when government provides the funding.

Do you suppose they're looking for a way to cure us of it?

----------


## Brian4Liberty

“Heterosexual phosphorene”? Methinks someone is trolling.

----------


## ClaytonB

> “Heterosexual phosphorene”? Methinks someone is trolling.





> *    Postpatriarchialist Marxism and capitalist discourse*
>     If one examines subtextual modern theory, one is faced with a choice: either accept conceptualist appropriation or conclude that class, perhaps surprisingly, has significance, but only if language is distinct from art; if that is not the case, context is created by the masses. If subtextual modern theory holds, we have to choose between conceptualist appropriation and the presemioticist paradigm of expression.


Generated by The Postmodernism Generator ... just refresh the link to generate new postmodern gibberish each time!

----------


## acptulsa

> “Heterosexual phosphorene”? Methinks someone is trolling.


No, that's a real thing.

Some of the things graphene does, like superconduct, are enhanced by stacking layers of it very, very close together.  Unlike graphene, phosphorene is not _exactly_ 2D.  The phosphorous atoms bond at right angles, and though you need an electron microscope to even begin to see it, the sheets essentially come out corrugated.  Think of it as having a grain, like wood, and like plywood, you get better properties if you arrange the alternate sheets with the "grain" at right angles to each other.

If I'm reading this stuff right, "heterosexual" refers to sheets arranged at right angles to each other.  What they call it when the "grain" of each sheet is running the same way, I didn't find out and am afraid to ask.

----------


## pcosmar

> No, that's a real thing.
> 
> Some of the things graphene does, like superconduct, are enhanced by stacking layers of it very, very close together.  Unlike graphene, phosphorene is not _exactly_ 2D.  The phosphorous atoms bond at right angles, and though you need an electron microscope to even begin to see it, the sheets essentially come out corrugated.  Think of it as having a grain, like wood, and like plywood, you get better properties if you arrange the alternate sheets with the "grain" at right angles to each other.
> 
> If I'm reading this stuff right, "heterosexual" refers to sheets arranged at right angles to each other.  What they call it when the "grain" of each sheet is running the same way, I didn't find out and am afraid to ask.


From a quick glance,, it is a study of Direct Current,, as opposed to an Alternating (or cross)current exchange..

Studying electron flow in Phosphorene sheets.
not any more sexual than Male and Female Electrical or Hose connections

----------


## Invisible Man

> No, that's a real thing.
> 
> Some of the things graphene does, like superconduct, are enhanced by stacking layers of it very, very close together.  Unlike graphene, phosphorene is not _exactly_ 2D.  The phosphorous atoms bond at right angles, and though you need an electron microscope to even begin to see it, the sheets essentially come out corrugated.  Think of it as having a grain, like wood, and like plywood, you get better properties if you arrange the alternate sheets with the "grain" at right angles to each other.
> 
> If I'm reading this stuff right, "heterosexual" refers to sheets arranged at right angles to each other.  What they call it when the "grain" of each sheet is running the same way, I didn't find out and am afraid to ask.


At some point some chemist or electrical engineer or something, decided to coin that use of the term heterosexual. And no editor, colleague, or dissertation adviser, or whatever, stepped up and said, "let's come up with a different word for that."

----------


## ClaytonB

> From a quick glance,, it is a study of Direct Current,, as opposed to an Alternating (or cross)current exchange..
> 
> Studying electron flow in Phosphorene sheets.
> not any more sexual than Male and Female Electrical or Hose connections


Identifies as female:

----------


## Dickens

> At some point some chemist or electrical engineer or something, decided to coin that use of the term heterosexual. And no editor, colleague, or dissertation adviser, or whatever, stepped up and said, "let's come up with a different word for that."


A more likely scenario is that it was a mis-translation from the Chinese. Or the result of a use of a synonymizer.

But if you believe your hypothesis you can post it here: https://pubpeer.com/publications/A6A...8E80A23521E2BF

----------


## acptulsa

> A more likely scenario is that it was a mis-translation from the Chinese. Or the result of a use of a synonymizer.


I doubt that.  The articles I read showed no signs of Engrish.  And every science nerd I've ever known spends quite a lot of time thinking and talking about sex.

Doing it?  Not so much.  But it's on their brains anyway.

----------


## Dickens

> No, that's a real thing.
> 
> Some of the things graphene does, like superconduct, are enhanced by stacking layers of it very, very close together.  Unlike graphene, phosphorene is not _exactly_ 2D.  The phosphorous atoms bond at right angles, and though you need an electron microscope to even begin to see it, the sheets essentially come out corrugated.  Think of it as having a grain, like wood, and like plywood, you get better properties if you arrange the alternate sheets with the "grain" at right angles to each other.
> 
> If I'm reading this stuff right, "heterosexual" refers to sheets arranged at right angles to each other.  What they call it when the "grain" of each sheet is running the same way, I didn't find out and am afraid to ask.


A synonymizer will not replace a word with something totally unrelated. It is not surprising you can extract some meaning. What about the "Heterosexual Ellipse?"
https://pubpeer.com/publications/7A7...F95436A02D91EE

----------


## Invisible Man

Actually, it looks like it might be a typo, possibly from autocorrect, that got into a publication. This version of the same article (click on the pdf, not the abstract) says "heterogeneous" not "heterosexual."

https://www.researchgate.net/publica...air_waveguides

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> A more likely scenario is that it was a mis-translation from the Chinese. Or the result of a use of a synonymizer.
> 
> But if you believe your hypothesis you can post it here: https://pubpeer.com/publications/A6A...8E80A23521E2BF


Bingo. Very likely. It is a word substitution. And that word substitution could have been an intentional troll.

The name for the actual real paper is "Strong optical force and its confinement applications based on heterogeneous phosphorene pairs".

I had assumed that heterosexual was a misspelling of heterogeneous. "heterosexual phosphorene pairs" only exists on the internet as a title given to a post about the paper, and just a few days ago on a reliable website called reddit.

It may be that the original title error in 2018 was accidental (translation, spell checker, etc.), but the posts on reddit a few days ago by u/simus was trolling.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> Actually, it looks like it might be a typo, possibly from autocorrect, that got into a publication. This version of the same article (click on the pdf, not the abstract) says "heterogeneous" not "heterosexual."
> 
> https://www.researchgate.net/publica...air_waveguides


Interesting that we posted that at the same time. We must be the same person.

The guy on reddit tried to get this rolling 4 months ago, then tried again a few days ago. Looks like it worked this time.

----------


## acptulsa

> Actually, it looks like it might be a typo, possibly from autocorrect, that got into a publication. This version of the same article (click on the pdf, not the abstract) says "heterogeneous" not "heterosexual."


No, I found more than one article the other day which used the heterosexual term.

More likely Reddit caused the physicists to decide to change the term.  They tend to have that kind of sense of humor, not to crave notoriety, and want to be taken seriously.

----------


## Dickens

> Actually, it looks like it might be a typo, possibly from autocorrect, that got into a publication. This version of the same article (click on the pdf, not the abstract) says "heterogeneous" not "heterosexual."
> 
> https://www.researchgate.net/publica...air_waveguides


No. That's another article.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> No, I found more than one article the other day which used the heterosexual term.
> 
> More likely Reddit caused the physicists to decide to change the term.  They tend to have that kind of sense of humor, not to crave notoriety, and want to be taken seriously.


The pdf image of the report using the term heterogeneous is much older than the reddit posts.

Have links to where it is used elsewhere?




> Actually, it looks like it might be a typo, possibly from autocorrect, that got into a publication. This version of the same article (click on the pdf, not the abstract) says "heterogeneous" not "heterosexual."
> 
> https://www.researchgate.net/publica...air_waveguides





> No. That's another article.


Same authors, same timeframe. Got links to your article?

----------


## Dickens

> not any more sexual than Male and Female Electrical or Hose connections


Sure. But a lot more scandalous. Earlier we had a proof that scientists do not read the papers they cite. Now we have a proof they do not read even those they write.




> Same authors, same timeframe. Got links to your article?


Some authors are the same but not all 

https://ieeexplore.ieee.org/document/8455618





> Actually, it looks like it might be a typo, possibly from autocorrect, that got into a publication.


This hypothesis (just like the rest of them) was already suggested in the article linked in the OP



> Yet another possibiltiy is that text editor offered to replace an unfamiliar word with something it knows. I recall that when I wrote one essay Microsoft Word suggested to replace the name of composer Cimarosa with "comatose."

----------


## pcosmar

> Sure. But a lot more scandalous.


Why? is there something wrong with heterosexual terminology?

and yes,,I have known of AI Writing tools..
I find then Humorous mostly. They are generally so obviously crazy that only a politician would take them seriously.

----------


## Dickens

> Why? is there something wrong with heterosexual terminology?
> 
> and yes,,I have known of AI Writing tools..
> I find then Humorous mostly. They are generally so obviously crazy that only a politician would take them seriously.


We have figured out already that this is not terminology, but an error. Whatever way it came about.

As you wrote it was "so obviously crazy." Therefore the authors and the reviewers should have immediately spotted it. What suggest that nobody of them read the article.

This one is from a Dean of Engineering at Cornell

----------


## acptulsa

> We have figured out already that this is not terminology, but an error.


Is that the "royal we"?

Scientists use heterogeneous and heterosexual interchangeably.  Neither is a brand name.  You say car, I say automobile.  People only stick to one specific term when doing otherwise might cause confusion, and sometimes not even then.

What is the big deal here?  Is all this because heterosexuals are out of style?  Is the ACLU suing phosphorene because the version that gets referred to as "heterosexual" superconductor better, and that they consider discrimination?  Or is this just a Beavis and Butthead thing?  Heh heh.  Heh.  He said cornhole.  Heh heh.

----------


## Invisible Man

> A synonymizer will not replace a word with something totally unrelated. It is not surprising you can extract some meaning. What about the "Heterosexual Ellipse?"
> https://pubpeer.com/publications/7A7...F95436A02D91EE





> No, I found more than one article the other day which used the heterosexual term.
> 
> More likely Reddit caused the physicists to decide to change the term.  They tend to have that kind of sense of humor, not to crave notoriety, and want to be taken seriously.





> No. That's another article.





> We have figured out already that this is not terminology, but an error. Whatever way it came about.
> 
> As you wrote it was "so obviously crazy." Therefore the authors and the reviewers should have immediately spotted it. What suggest that nobody of them read the article.
> 
> This one is from a Dean of Engineering at Cornell


It's starting to look like this use of the word "heterosexual" is a bit of technical jargon that exists in a particular academic subspecialty.

If this is the case, then there's no more explanation needed beyond that, is there? No need to find an ulterior motive or blame anyone's lack of mastery of English. They're just using a word that they can expect their colleagues to understand in articles that are only meant for that audience.

----------


## Dickens

> Is that the "royal we"?
> 
> Scientists use heterogeneous and heterosexual interchangeably.  Neither is a brand name.  You say car, I say automobile.  People only stick to one specific term when doing otherwise might cause confusion, and sometimes not even then.


There are only 18 cases of weird use of "heterosexual" in technical literature. And this includes the cases when it was used in place of "anisotropic" and "opposite". 




> If you consider not just the titles but the full texts of the articles you find more pornography. Like "mutual attraction of heterosexual charges", "heterosexual structure of carbon", or "heterosexual photonic crystal." I found 18 such articles. Almost all from China.


http://ecclesiastes911.net/heterosexual_electrode/

In contrast "car" is used only 5 times more frequent than "automobile."

----------


## Invisible Man

> There are only 18 cases of weird use of "heterosexual" in technical literature. And this includes the cases when it was used in place of "anisotropic" and "opposite". 
> 
> 
> http://ecclesiastes911.net/heterosexual_electrode/
> 
> In contrast "car" is used only 5 times more frequent than "automobile."


Is that your website? If so, why call this use of the word "heterosexual" pornography? It may be strange to those of who aren't initiated in that jargon, and there may be some kind of freudian explanation for why scientists would choose that word when others would probably do. But I see nothing pornographic about it.

----------


## oyarde

Crap I was hoping some shock therapy could be used on the fat , white , purple haired , tattooed , nose ring lesbos to make them only vote conservative.

----------


## pcosmar

> There are only 18 cases of weird use of "heterosexual" in technical literature. And this includes the cases when it was used in place of "anisotropic" and "opposite". 
> 
> 
> http://ecclesiastes911.net/heterosexual_electrode/
> 
> In contrast "car" is used only 5 times more frequent than "automobile."


That is because Homosexual connections cause Resistance..Catastrophic Resistance in some cases..

----------


## pcosmar

> But I see nothing pornographic about it.


Some see "pornography" everywhere. and in everything..

I call that "Projection".

----------


## Dickens

> That is because Homosexual connections cause Resistance..Catastrophic Resistance in some cases..


A valid point. If "heterosexual phosphorene" was some scientific slang there naturally would be "homosexual phosphorene." As it stands there is not a single weird use of the word "homosexual" in technical literature.

----------


## pcosmar

> A valid point. If "heterosexual phosphorene" was some scientific slang there naturally would be "homosexual phosphorene." As it stands there is not a single weird use of the word "homosexual" in technical literature.


Not odd.. Homosexual simply doesn't work.

----------


## Dickens

The genius who invented Heterosexual Phosphorene Waveguide

----------


## Dickens

> Is that your website? If so, why call this use of the word "heterosexual" pornography? It may be strange to those of who aren't initiated in that jargon, and there may be some kind of freudian explanation for why scientists would choose that word when others would probably do. But I see nothing pornographic about it.


They use  "pornography"  in a figurative sense. Like in "pornography of power" or "pornography of meat." Here we have a pornography of nonsense.

----------


## Dickens

> Some see "pornography" everywhere. and in everything..
> 
> I call that "Projection".


18 articles in the whole indexed technical literature is not everywhere.

----------


## Dickens

> It's starting to look like this use of the word "heterosexual" is a bit of technical jargon that exists in a particular academic subspecialty.





> Is that the "royal we"?
> 
> Scientists use heterogeneous and heterosexual interchangeably.  Neither is a brand name.  You say car, I say automobile.  People only stick to one specific term when doing otherwise might cause confusion, and sometimes not even then.





> And that word substitution could have been an intentional troll.


A direct admission from an author of one of the articles that they made a mistake:

https://pubpeer.com/publications/124...965161F618EA61

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> A direct admission from an author of one of the articles that they made a mistake:
> 
> https://pubpeer.com/publications/124...965161F618EA61


As expected.

----------


## Dickens

> As expected.


Yes, it was written in the article linked in the OP. 

However forum members people started questioning the obvious thing. Deflecting attention from the fact that scientists don't read the papers they write. And so do the reviewers and editors.

----------


## pcosmar

> Yes, it was written in the article linked in the OP. 
> 
> However forum members people started questioning the obvious thing. Deflecting attention from the fact that scientists don't read the papers they write. And so do the reviewers and editors.


Actually the Fact of Academic Dishonesty has been a point of discussion often on this Forum. and no surprise to many.

And members here have real life experience in several distinct fields.. despite  any papers written by Bots or idiots.

----------


## Dickens

> Actually the Fact of Academic Dishonesty has been a point of discussion often on this Forum. and no surprise to many.
> 
> And members here have real life experience in several distinct fields.. despite  any papers written by Bots or idiots.


That's why they said that it was a valid alternative terminology?

----------


## pcosmar

> That's why they said that it was a valid alternative terminology?


I guess,  why? you seem preoccupied with"pornography" so here is some more.
Lubricated
https://www.mcmaster.com/lubricated-air-hose/
Male and Female connectors.

----------


## Dickens

> so here is some more.
> Lubricated
> Male and Female connectors.


Is it something they used on you in jail?

----------


## pcosmar

> Is it something they used on you in jail?


Not at all.. You were the one who saw pornography in electrical connections.

----------


## Dickens

> Not at all..


I see: they used their natural tools in your diversity training.




> You were the one who saw pornography in electrical connections.


Quote, please.

----------


## pcosmar

> Quote, please.


Sure




> They use  "pornography"  in a figurative sense. Like in "pornography of power" or "pornography of meat." Here we have a pornography of nonsense.

----------


## Dickens

> Sure


The quote you gave does not mention electrical connections. 

Apparently the diversity and inclusion training  you got in the esteemed place where you obtained your education was really traumatic.

----------


## acptulsa

> The quote you gave does not mention electrical connections.


Oh, gee.  You see porn in power, meat and nonsense, but can't find any in a phallic headphone plug sliding into a jack.  Well doesn't that make you look brainy?




> Apparently the diversity and inclusion training  you got in the esteemed place where you obtained your education was really traumatic.


You can't see porn in connectors labeled "male" and "female" right on their packages, but you hear someone was once in prison and spend the rest of your life accusing him of having been raped?

Don't you have something better to do?

----------


## pcosmar

> Oh, gee.  You see porn in power, meat and nonsense, but can't find any in a phallic headphone plug sliding into a jack.  Well doesn't that make you look brainy?
> 
> 
> 
> You can't see porn in connectors labeled "male" and "female" right on their packages, but you hear someone was once in prison and spend the rest of your life accusing him of having been raped?
> 
> Don't you have something better to do?


I Doubt it.. or he would be.

I am 5;8'' and 120-125 lbs, (not particularly imposing) I was quite 'attractive", for the first and only time in my life.
I was never sodomized in Prison. though it will take my Autopsy to prove that.

and I was assaulted this week,,Knife attack..

I'm Fine.

attacking a Gladiator School Graduate at any age is stupid.

----------


## Dickens

> you hear someone was once in prison and spend the rest of your life accusing him of having been raped?
> 
> Don't you have something better to do?


This is your interpretation of my words. Please re-read what  you quoted. Why you chose such an interpretation? Did this bad thing happened to you in jail?

----------


## pcosmar

> This is your interpretation of my words.


NO,,

It was a Direct question. answer it or not.. but quit playing in an arena you are not intellectually equipped to join.

edit
and by the way,,the Forum Knows of my past history and criminal history. 

I use my history as an educational tool. and yes,,I am Documented. 

be silly or read my files.

----------


## Dickens

> I Doubt it.. or he would be.
> 
> I am 5;8'' and 120-125 lbs, (not particularly imposing) I was quite 'attractive", for the first and only time in my life.
> I was never sodomized in Prison. though it will take my Autopsy to prove that.
> 
> and I was assaulted this week,,Knife attack..
> 
> I'm Fine.
> 
> attacking a Gladiator School Graduate at any age is stupid.


The lady doth protest too much, methinks.

----------


## pcosmar

> The lady doth protest too much, methinks.


Methinks you are a petty Vile Troll devoid of both intellect and conversational skills..

prove me wrong

----------


## Dickens

> Methinks you are a petty Vile Troll devoid of both intellect and conversational skills..
> 
> prove me wrong


I know: you are very educated and very wise. If you did not defecate in your pants out of fear you would have been priceless.

----------


## pcosmar

> I know:


You know very little,,
and you keep reinforcing that fact.

----------


## acptulsa

> You know very little,,
> and you keep reinforcing that fact.


Isn't it interesting how being an $#@! makes some people feel smug and superior?  What's superior about a dumb $#@!?

----------


## Dickens

> Isn't it interesting how being an $#@! makes some people feel smug and superior?  What's superior about a dumb $#@!?


You are talking about this  one




> Scientists use heterogeneous and heterosexual interchangeably.  Neither is a brand name.  You say car, I say automobile.  People only stick to one specific term when doing otherwise might cause confusion, and sometimes not even then.


?

----------

